# HELP!!! Rats in my coop!!!!



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello,
I need advice on eradicating some nasty rats from my chicken coop! So far I've tried 3 different concoctions I found online that would hopefully kill them (cornstarch recipes)-none were touched even once that I could see, also purchased the large mouse traps, set them for 3 days, every stupid one was tripped, caught ZERO & tonight I broke down & purchased Tom Cat poison, but I'm afraid to use it . We have dogs & my fear isn't that they'll get the poison, but get a dead rat that has eaten it! Anyone have experience with this? We have 3 outdoor cats, they usually kill everything, but because of where they are, they just aren't catching them! I'm at the end of my rope with these nasty creatures & don't know what to do??? The worst part of all is that I found one of my chickens dead tonight, I'm feeling really defeated & would appreciate any advice you all might have! TIA


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

That’s the same worry I have! The only thing I can suggest is only put the poison out once a week and then keep the dogs under close watch the next day.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Can you lock your cats in the coop for a few days?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Can you lock your cats in the coop for a few days?


This was my thought too...


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> This was my thought too...


Means they'd have to lock the chickens away though which might not be practical.


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

Don't know if this will work for you, but if you have any large barrels, metal sided or food grade plastic, you can put a couple inches of corn based feed or sunflowers plus the poison, and they will go in there and not be able to get out. 
We had one in the barn. We weren't trying to catch it but it ended up in the one pig feed barrels that wasn't covered and I went out one morning to find it trapped. Had my husband come shoot it with his air rifle before work. It knew it was done too because it was screeching to high heaven. :-/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Google "rat water barrel trap" and see if that works for you. Many folks have really good success. But I think you would have to remove your chicken feeder for a few days and just feed the chickens twice a day instead to eliminate the free unlimited feed source for the rates.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I have closed up the coop & let the cats have free range of their run several times overnight, I don't know for sure, but I don't think the rats come out when they're around!! We have a couple of those blue barrels, I'm going to try this out! I'm off work this afternoon, so here goes nothin! I'll report back in a few days! This is war


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

In past, we've caught rats in small live traps with bait. We were really trying to catch raccoons at the time, but we've ended up with more rats in the traps than anything else.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Rats are REALLY intelligent animals. I'm sorry your chickens are being terrorized

Complete and total good luck wishes going your way.

I'd take the chickens out and stash them elsewhere for a few days, and shut the cats in the coop for a few days with plenty of cat food, chicken food, and water, for every one, for a few days. I'd also put the Tom Cat poison in sideways turned vases, so the rats could get to it but nothing else.

They are smart animals, there is a reason they are used in laboratories. I personally don't like them at all.


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Google "rat water barrel trap" and see if that works for you. Many folks have really good success. But I think you would have to remove your chicken feeder for a few days and just feed the chickens twice a day instead to eliminate the free unlimited feed source for the rates.


I second the removing chicken food overnight. And also trying to find where they are getting in. Cuz if you can trap them in, THEN take away the free food source, they are forced to try the barrel. They may be smart but they are still animals...


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I ‘renovated’ my coop this afternoon, made one of these barrels, removed their hiding spot & am hoping for the best!! I hope to get rid of them soon!!


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

Wondering how you made you and if you caught anything?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Well, I've only caught one rat, this fight is still going! I starved them out of the chicken coop but now they've moved to the goat's area


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

Argh. Such smarties..it'd be admirable if they weren't so disgusting.  
You said you tried the big mouse traps but did you try the enclosed rat traps that tomcat makes? We got them from TSC and we've some luck with it....sometimes because they learn so readily to avoid things it helps to just keep varying it up. 
I am no advocate of poison but I do know all the old farmers around here used it every fall back in the day and constantly recommend it. So..worst case scenario it probably would work


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Get some cats.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Idahogoats said:


> Get some cats.


Maine ***** are excellent ratters, as a whole. BUT!!!! Be sure to feed them. You don't want them going feral and starting in on your chickens...


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

We have 11 cats and our chickens are in coup. Two of them like to hunt. We feed them all every day at 4:30.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

I even saw s post where a chicken had caught a mouse!!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

We do have several cats, but they can’t really get to them without going in with my LaMancha’s & they don’t EVER go in there! I’ve gotten a better handle on them, killed several, but I know there are still a couple out there too. I never did use the poison I bought, really afraid another animal would get it...


----------



## LittleGreenBarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Idahogoats said:


> I even saw s post where a chicken had caught a mouse!!


My hens have caught mice before. I'll find them in the pen before letting them out for the day. Literally pecked to bits. Little mouse looked like someone had taken a mini machine gun to it. Hens have no mercy.


----------

